# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Depilacja skóry wrażliwej

## Sandy

Jakie metody stosujecie dla skóry wrażliwej, skłonnej do podrażnień? Co polecacie do okolic intymnych?

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Polecam depilację laserową bo to jedyny zarazem skuteczny sposób na to aby pozbyć się owłosienia na stałe. Zabieg jest nieco droższy,ale nie podrażnia i szybko widać efekty.

----------


## herbaciarka

Ja do tej depilację chwalę sobie kremy. Szybko i skutecznie, a przede wszystkim bezboleśnie.
Teraz akurat mam tą nową serię z veet, natural inspirations, z masłem shea.
Chyba idealny do tak delikatnych miejsc

----------


## herbaciarka

Ja do tej depilację chwalę sobie kremy. Szybko i skutecznie, a przede wszystkim bezboleśnie.
Teraz akurat mam tą nową serię z veet, natural inspirations, z masłem shea.
Chyba idealny do tak delikatnych miejsc

----------


## Sandy

Laser u mnie nie wchodzi w grę, ale te kremy brzmią ciekawie. Możecie coś więcej powiedzieć?

----------


## Truskaweczka90

A czy już ktoraś z Was babeczki słyszała o metodzie EpilFree, bo ostatnio mowi się o tym coraz wiecej?

----------


## corsac

Ja nie słyszałam, a chętnie bym się czegoś  dowiedziała.. Również mam problem z powracającym owłosieniem. :/

----------


## Truskaweczka90

Depilacja EpilFree przebiega dwuetapowo. Najpierw włosy są usuwane w gabinecie za pomocą wosku, następnie aplikowane są odpowiednie preparaty zawierające składniki hamujące podział komórek włosa. Właśnie coś tak. Sama jeszcze na tym nie byłam ale tyle się o tym teraz mówi:-)

----------


## nastia

Mam sprawdzona kosmetyczkę  :Smile:  Po depilacji przez nią wykonanej nie ma żadnych wrastających włosków ani podrażnionej, przesuszonej skóry

----------


## Dermed

I chyba to jest najlepsze rozwiązanie,czyli udać się do sprawdzonego i godnego zaufania studia kosmetycznego lub centrum medycznego na profesjonalna depilację,wtedy nawet wrażliwa skóra tego nie odczuje,zapraszamy do nas na Dermed.pl

----------


## jully

a może wosk?

----------


## DER-MED.pl

Jeżeli masz skórę wrażliwą,to moim zdaniem najlepszą formą i metodą depilacji będzie laser. Dzięki temu masz pewność,że pozbędziesz się zbędnego owłosienia i tym samym nie podrażnisz skóry. Podstawą będzie tylko wybór odpowiedniego i profesjonalnego studia kosmetycznego które się tym zajmie.

----------


## Lucyna_wrocław

Jeżeli skóra wrażliwa to raczej na pewno nie laser !. Ja również taką mam i korzystam z depilacji pastą cukrową. Jest bardziej delikatna niż wosk.

----------


## DER-MED.pl

A dlaczego nie laser? Wyjaśnij,bo mam wrażenie,że na forum wiele osób posiada błędne przekonanie co do formy depilacji laserowej,przecież wosk czy pasta cukrowa może tak samo podrażnić,do skóry wrażliwej należy mieć odpowiednie podejście,wiedzę i sam zabieg wykonać profesjonalnie,dlatego moim zdaniem warto zaufać fachowcom w tej dziedzinie i jak pisałam powyżej- udać się do dobrego studia kosmetycznego.

----------


## angelika_

eh, mam to samo.

----------


## erkaa

najważniejsze nawilżanie po zabiegu, tak samo z kremami po depilacji - później trzeba dobrze nawilżyć bo miejsce jest podrażnione

----------


## Amelia22

Ale depilacja laserem powoduje, że włosy odrastają później czy jest to okres podobny ??  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tzn odrastają , czasem odrastają , ale mi np słabo juz   włoski po zabiegach odrastały .Wszystko zalezy od tego czy jesteś brunetka cz blondynką . Ja jestem brunetka  :Wink:  więc u mnie i efekt był lepszy . Widze ,ze wiele dzieewczyn sie tu chwali w  jakich klinikach robiły zabiegi . O dermamedzie np słyszałam bo mam koleżanke we wrocławiu . Ja sama zaś jestem z Warszawy i i miałam tutaj zabieg robiony przez dr Mirackiego w Beautymed i bardzo polecam .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam depilacje laserową właśnie w poniedziałek w Beautymed  :Wink:  I już są efekty po pierwszej wizycie . a mam jesze jedną u dr Mirackiego  :Wink:

----------


## Geramka

U mnie najbardziej problematyczna jest pacha

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ojj nie  , woskiem to boli , mialam i nie dziekuje , potem i tak te wloski odrosly i poszlam na laserową depilacje do Beautymed do dr Mirakciego , ktory byl juz tu wspomniany ( mieszkam w Warszawie )

----------


## kamila_w

u mnie sprawdza sie depilator

----------


## orinoka

Depilatorem w życiu . nogi jeszcze , ale nie okolice bikini. Ja także mialam laserowa depilacje u dr Mirackiego jak i również usuwane przebarwienia po trądziku . Dla osob ktore są z warszawy spokojnie mogę polecić klinike tego pana

----------


## tanastazja

Hej , wiesz co , jesli chodzi , o depilacje miejsc intymnych to zalezy czym depilujesz . Jak np Woskiem , albo plastrami w domu , to potem masz kremy do podrażnień w tych wszytskich rossmanach itd . A a propo dawnego Beautymed , bo kiedyś sie ta klinika tak nazywała , teraz nazywa się Klinika Miracki , to moja kumpela z warszawy tam była na depilacji laserowej . Ja sama nie mialam z nimi doświadczenia , natomiast koleżanka chwaliła sobie  :Wink:

----------


## celinaPi

Hej , ja także polecam klinikę Miracki . ja akurat mam doświadczenie z nimi bo własnie bylam na depilacji laserowej u nich  :Wink:  i jest wszytsko w porządku . O to czy zabieg jest bezpieczny martwic się nie trzeba . Pan dr Miracki wszytsko wyjasni od początku do konca . efekt długotrwały i bezbolesny  :Wink:

----------


## dama ki

Ja też wrażliwą skórę, ale byłam w Klinice Miracki i to był dobry wybór bo bałam się z moimi skórnymi problemami iść gdziekolwiek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widze ,ze nie tylko ja byłam na depilacji laserowej u dr Mirackiego . Ma bardzo dobry laser do usuwania włosków  , Vectus , zabieg powtarzany  jest z 4-5 razy . A to ,ze odrazu nie ma efektów ?  no bo jak każdy włosek rośnie inaczej .., a podczas pierwszej wizyty usuwane jest gdzies około 30 % , tak przynajmniej zostałam poinformowana ,.

----------


## Alana owa

Wiele czasu poświęciłam na podjęcie decyzji związanej z zabiegiem depilacji laserowej i po długich namysłach cieszę się, że podjęłam dobrą decyzję i zabieg dał mi super efekty. Polecam dziewczyny

----------


## soksana88

Co do dr Mirackiego to ja nie byłam u niego nigdy na depilacji laserowej ( dlatego ,ze mieszkam we Wrocławiu ) ale moja siostra , któa mieszka w Warszawie , była u niego na depilacji włśnie laserowej i chwaliłam sobie . I mówiłą ,ze efekty sa już widoczne po pierwszej wizycie , ale zeby usunąc wszytskie włoski to trzeba powtórzyć zabieg od 4 do 5 razy . No ale .. :Wink:  potem nie ma żadnego problemu z goleniem , zacinaniem sie , plastrami etc .

----------


## Allika

no wlaśnie ja jestem po drugim zabiegu u nich i jestem bardzo zadowolona. widać efekty, wszystko fajnie i sprawnie jest przeprowadzanie :Smile:  na serio nie mam na co narzekac :Smile:

----------


## Candy girl

A na co tu narzekać  :Wink:  jak dr Miracki uzywa badzo skutecznego lasera jakim jest Vectus , który wśród specjalistów ma bardzo dobre opinie . Więc jak sprzęt dobry to i efekty dobre  :Wink:  A sama klinika też jest bardzo w porządku  :Wink:  I fajne jest to ,zę skóra chłodzona jest w przed ,w trakcie i po emisji światła.

----------


## Trissa

Ja zawsze używałam maszynki. Ale mam ciemne włosy, na drugi dzień było je widać na nogach. Częste też się zacinałam. Na 30 urodziny dostałam od męża ipl z babylissa. to depilacja laserowa. Troche trwało zanim odgadłam jak to sie uzywa ale efekty ją rewelacyjne. koniec z wrastającymi włoskami i zacięciami. troche kosztuje ale efekty warte ceny. A poza tym to prezent.

----------


## descansar

To gratuluje Ci prezentu który dostałaś  :Wink:  ja akurat korzystałam tak jak koleżanka candy girl , z usług Kliniki Miracki , Przeprowadzali depilacje laserem vectus , ktry jest chyba w chwili obecnej najmocniejszy na rynku  :Wink:  Nie miałam żadnych powikłań i dodam ,ze mam wrażliwą dość skórę .

----------


## jaszka

no wlasnie tez słyszałam że oni mają mocny laser i ze warto się wybrać. chyba tak zrobię bo ciepło już niedługo a mam dosyć depilacji!

----------


## playnow

nie polecam woskowania jesli chodzi o miejsca intymne . Moja koleżanka poszła na depilacje miejsc intymnych i skończyło się to tym ,ze dostała strasznej infekcji bakteryjnej , którą ciężko jej było zwalczyć  . dlatego ja tez jestem za depilacją laserową. W klinice Miracki przeprowadzałam inne zabiegi takie jak usuwanie blizn potrądzikowych i właśnie wybieram sie do niego na depilacje laserową.

----------


## KamillaS

U Mirackiego właśnie na depilację laserem chodzę, jestem zadowolona, włoski po 2 zabiegach przestały rosnąć jak szalone. Wcześniej byłam na zabiegach na usuwanie blizn po trądziku

----------


## Werrka

i ile zabiegów trzeba mieć? ja wlasnie ide na pierwszy, zastanawiam się ile razy będe musiała tam zawitac, ale słyszałam ze mają dobre lasery i dokładnie robia także może nie tak wiele  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja byłam w Klinice u Mirackiego na depilacji pach, musze przyznać, że 3 zabiegi wystarczyły, raz, dwa i po bólu. Nie mam już problemu z wrastającymi włoskami, goleniem, nadmierną potliwością itp. przede wszystkim nie męczę się i nie muszę się golić...

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Podstawowa sprawa to wybór odpowiedniej kliniki czy też studia kosmetycznego w którym wykonamy zabieg depilacji laserowej,bo co d jego skuteczności to chyba każda z nas miała już okazję się przekonać,prawda? Dodatkowo potem polecam dobre kosmetyki,balsam do pielęgnacji depilowanych miejsc,tak aby nie było podrażnień.

----------


## Jamalka

dlatego ja zastanawiając się nad wyborem robiłam listę za i przeciw. zdecydowałam się na klinike miracki i nie żałuję.. bardzo profesjonalne miejsce. miła obsługa i czuję ze jestem w dobrych rekach :Smile:

----------


## Szefka

no wlasnie myślę o Klinice Miracki. Słyszałam i czytałam ze można u nich spokojnie oddać sie w ręce specjalisty i że nie ma co sie obawiaż że np makijaż zejdzie po 3 miesiacach. Także tak to ja mogę robić makijaż permanentny!

----------


## wracanie

Depilacja woskiem, chociaż przymierzam się do laseru

----------


## Mirika

ja lata się depilowałam depilatorem i woskiem, ale tej zimy zdecydowałam sie na laserowe usuwanie owłosienia. i nie żałuję. generalnie super sprawa. mam z głowy ten problem. a w klinice miracki, gdzie robiłam, świetnie się mną zajęli!

----------


## gubyd

Muszę kiedyś spróbować tego depilowania laserem, bo wszędzie czytam, że to takie super itd., a zawsze się trochę obawiałam ze względu na ten laser i to, czy moja wrażliwa skóra jest w sam raz dla tej metody. 
Ale skoro podchodzą też do niej osoby z wrażliwą skórą to się może skuszę, bo mam straszny problem z szybkim odrastaniem włosków po golarce.

----------


## gubyd

Muszę kiedyś spróbować tego depilowania laserem, bo wszędzie czytam, że to takie super itd., a zawsze się trochę obawiałam ze względu na ten laser i to, czy moja wrażliwa skóra jest w sam raz dla tej metody. 
Ale skoro podchodzą też do niej osoby z wrażliwą skórą to się może skuszę, bo mam straszny problem z szybkim odrastaniem włosków po golarce.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dlatego ja kupiłam sobie depilator laserowy na electro.pl bo inne depilatory powodowały ze włoski mi wrastały, a maszynki bardzo podrażnialy mi skórę ;(

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Ja w ogóle polecam zabieg depilacji laserowej w dobrym studiu kosmetycznym,gdzie mamy fachową obsługę a to wbrew pozorom bardzo ważne. Dodatkowo po zabiegu warto od razu kupić dobry balsam po goleniu czy depilacji,oczywiście nawilżający,wygładzający.

----------


## Margareth2

czytam tutaj opinie z czystej ciekawości , bo własnie mam się zamiar wybrac na depilację laserową do Kliniki Miracki . Byłam ciekawa jakie są opinie co do depilacji . Ja mam pozytywne doswiadczenie ale po innym zabieg a mianowicie laserowego usuwania tatuażu . Zapisze się w takim razie póki jest jeszcze okres zmowy  :Wink: Mam nadzieje ,ze się szybko dostane boz terminam jest cięzko :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Depilacji laserowa to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Ja zrobiłam taki zabieg okolic bikini. Wydepilowałam się do "zera". Zawsze nie mogłam sobie dać rady z owłosieniem okolic bikini. Jak depilowałam się maszynką to potem miałam takie podrażnienia, że szok. Bardzo dobrą ofertę na depilację laserową mają w gabinecie w Warszawie na Skłodowskiej w LaserEstetic.

----------


## annakwiat1994

Ja mogę polecic nieważne po jakiej depilacji - żel aloesowy, najlepiej 99%. Bardzo dobrze nawilza, koi i łagodzi podrażnione miejsca.

----------


## CBDgold_pl

W sumie to racja, w przypadku jeżeli mamy wrażliwą skórę, polecam stosować odpowiedni balsam lub żel po goleniu, depilacji co w znacznym stopniu złagodzi lub całkowicie zapobiegnie podrażnieniom.

----------


## iwona8989

a co sądzicie o depilacji laserem? Myślę czy właśnie nie postawić na takie rozwiązanie. Jestem z Krakowie, mam taki sprawdzony gabinet Dermedika i jeśli bym się zdecydowała to na pewno tam. Czy może ktoś z was miał właśnie taką depilacje, jakie opinie?

----------


## karolajnapl

Myślę, że depilacja laserem będzie kilkukrotnie skuteczniejsza od zwykłej depilacji.

----------


## Salonoptyczny-Gdansk

Moim zdaniem jak najbardziej warto, depilacja laserowa ciała wykonana w dobrym salonie urody będzie skuteczna i dzięki niej możemy na stałe pozbyć się owłosienia. Koszty wbrew pozorom nie są aż takie wysokie.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Po depilacji skóry wrażliwej stosować można nasz krem, który zawiera oliwę z oliwek, skwalen, mocznik, alantoinę, witaminę E i B6, koenzym Q10, a także pantenol.

Są to składniki kojące i łagodzące, które regenerują problematyczną skórę. Poza tym natłuszczają ją i głęboko nawilżają, dzięki czemu staje się miękka, gładka i jędrna.

Aurea Pharma

----------


## Malwibaa

Ja też myślę co raz częściej o depilacji laserowej. To jest na zawsze czy trzeba powtarzać co jakiś czas?

----------


## pola14

równiez polecam laserową, spokój na wiele lat i brak podraznień przy każdym goleniu

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

W przypadku skóry wrażliwej mimo wszystko polecam zabieg depilacji laserowej, który okaże się zdecydowanie najbardziej skuteczny i jest dużą szansa, że nie podrażni naszej skóry. Powtarzamy go kilkakrotnie, natomiast jest niemal bezbolesny i to jego największa zaleta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mocno zastanawiam się nad laserem, na razie mam tradycyjne metody depilacji i zawsze muszę po niej używać Elodermu, żeby skóra nie była podrażniona. Nie mogę przecież wyglądać jakbym miała alergię.

----------


## Binga

U mnie świetnie sprawdza się krem do depilacji dla skóry wrażliwej z Veet. Po pierwsze, skutecznie pomaga pozbyć się owłosienia, nawet jeśli włoski są krótkie, po drugie, nie ma nieprzyjemnego zapachu, a nie ukrywam, że dla mnie to też jest bardzo ważne. No i dodatkowo, skóra jest nie tylko niepodrażniona, ale też mocno nawilżona.

----------


## farbowana

A czy któraś z Was może używała juz plastrów do depilacji skóry wrażliwej? Widziałam, ze np. veet ma takie. Czy one naprawdę są dla skóry delikatniejsze?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja ulubiona kosmetyczka wie jakich produktów mogę używać by nie mieć podrażnień. Nigdy nie miałam kłopotów po wizycie w jej salinie. Sama w depilację się nie bawię. skupiam się raczej na nawilżaniu skóry Elodermem, żeby nie mieć czerwonej lub przesuszonej skóry.

----------


## Didi

mam problemy ze skórą moją wrażliwą i do depilacji przypadł mi do gustu krem Veet z kojącym aloesem, bo nie podrażnia mi skóry, a efekt mam do 7 dni i nie muszę się martwić że potem włoski będą mi wrastać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie właśnie kremy i inne tego typu rzeczy strasznie mnie podrażniają. Myślałam, że podobnie będzie jak pójdę na laser  do ESTHE w Lublinie, ale nic takiego nie nastąpiło. O dziwo moja skóra bardzo dobrze to zniosła i w końcu mam koniec problemów z owłosieniem, naprawde polecam, a obsługa w ESTHE jest bardzo miła  :Smile: .

----------


## JustynaZapa

Polecam wykonać depilację w Absolu Clinic. Jest ona wykonywana przez najlepsze specjalistki przy użyciu nowoczesnego sprzętu. Efekt jest doskonały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aktualnie odpowiedzi udzielam obecnie na:forummedyczne.edu.pl albo na fb: Forum Medyczne - Porady Medyczne

----------


## Socojgda1s

Needless to say, this is of course the number 1 name on this list. In the past few days, *STEPN (GMT) – Generate activation code 2022* (with the main token is GMT – Green Metaverse Token) has caused a stir among cryptocurrency investors. In less than 1 month, GMT has increased nearly 300 times compared to the opening price of IDO. This can be considered as one of the strongest growth tokens in the past 1 year on the market.
STEPN is a project that uses the Move-to-Earn model, allowing users to make money from just running every day. To do that, users need to download STEPN’s app, then buy a pair of shoes that match their mobility and earn GST from each of their workouts. STEPN uses 2 tokens in its project, GMT (administration token, total supply of 6 billion tokens) and GST (in-game bonus token, infinite supply).

----------


## Ela27

Polecam salon BEAUTY LASER gdzie wykonują perfekcyjną depilację laserową przy użyciu najnowocześniejszej aparatury.

----------

